# CDC: circumcision-for-STI-prev. in screening of immigrants. Comments needed by 24 Aug



## Minuteman (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=CDC-2015-0045-0001 (There is a blue 'Comment Now' button in the top right-hand corner of the screen. You can upload documents if 5000 characters in insufficient space).

Excerpt:



> Internationally, most countries do not track any of the three infections; however, the few publications and records available suggest case rates have declined worldwide over the past 50 years. Declining rates of these conditions are likely due to a variety of factors. Improved living conditions, better sanitation (e.g., availability of soap and water), condom use, and educational efforts are all believed to be important factors (6, 21-23) contributing to the decline in the incidence of these infections. Improved recognition by physicians and treatment based on clinical presentation of sexually transmitted infections, coupled with treatment of sexual partners, also appears to be important in their decline. Increased antibiotic usage for treatment of other unrelated conditions may have contributed to the declining incidence of these infections. Additionally, HIV prevention strategies such as *male circumcision* may be playing a role, although definitive studies of this effect are still pending.
> 
> Given the low burden of these three infections globally, the potential introduction of additional cases into the United States by aliens is likely to have a negligible impact on the U.S. population for several reasons.


We have several threads over at F-R.net tagged skepticism which might be helpful for researching and drafting a response.


----------



## sunshinemama91 (Oct 15, 2019)

Even Biblically circumcision is not supported per the new testament. Paul speaks harshly against the uselessness of it because it's the circumcision of the heart (promise of the new covenant is not a physical covenant but one of the spirit, not outside works but inside that equate salvation) and how it is nothing more than a vanity and is better left undone. Circumcision was originally to set apart Jew from Gentile, to represent the covenant between the nation of Israel and Yahweh, Lord God and Creator of the universe. But since the coming of Christ, is no longer required because it is now the love we carry and obedience due to faith in Jesus Christ that sets us apart- not fleshy works, sacrifices, and appearances. So for anyone still thinking there are Biblical reasons to do it, read the Epistles of Paul!

Sent from my SM-S506DL using Tapatalk


----------

